# Lake mixing



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

A lot of folks say that you should NEVER mix cichlids from the different lakes ex. Malawi, Tanganyika, Victoria. I'm just curious why that is. They all live in hard, alkaline water. I'd like to know what your thoughts, and/or explanations on the subject are. Mostly because I like to educate myself, and know as much as possible on the subject. 

I know personally I would love to put some shell dwellers in with a few Peacocks. They occupy different sections of the tank and I've been told by a few folks it would be fine, but then there are folks that say it's a bad idea. Anyways, I'd love to hear your thoughts and opinions.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Victorian's I have seen with Mild mannered Malawian. But mixing Tangs with others is definetely not recommended. IME i tried shellies back when i was new to the fish keeping with peacocks. Not to soon after I found the shellies in the mouths of the peacocks. They will eat any fish they can get in their mouth. Tangs are just too nice compared to Malawi, and will be harrassed to death. Tangs in their own species are aggresive but when compared to the other lakes it doesn't work. Also, Tangs aren't Cheap, nor are malawian, why waste the money on building a nice tank to have it not work out? 

The larger species of shellies, the males prolly be ok but not the females, as females stay half the size of males. 

Feel free to ask any other questions


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

What about with the smaller Peacocks? I'm only planning on having 3 in the tank, and they stay around 5 inches. If you're curious, I've chosen 1 A. Stuartgranti (Ngara), 1 A. Baenschi, and 1 A. Rubescens. I know some Peacocks get to like 7 inches, so I could see that being a problem, but would the smaller ones really terrorize them that much?

Thank you for the response. Also, since I assume the shellies won't work out, what would you suggest to stock a 55 with? So far I've decided on a the 3 aforementioned Peacocks (males), a group of Astatotilapia Latifasciata, and a group of Synodontis Multipunctatus. What else could I put in there? Also, I've got a really good supplier out here, so I'm able to get a large selection of Cichlids for a good price.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've heard of successful mixed tanks, mostly very large ones. A 55 is small enough for one fish to hunt down anything it wants to kill. Up over 90 gallon, its a lot harder. A common combo is julies in a rockpile and peacocks over open sand. I keep victorian haps in with Malawian Psuedos. But those lakes are closest in water conditions and the fish are equally nasty. I don't say never, like mixing in New World with Africans, but you have to be careful. Tangs are so pricey, esp. the little shellies, that most people keep them alone. As far as predation, the mouth-size rule applies and don't forget the synodontis in the equation. The reason cichlid breeders put S. American plecos in with African cichlids instead of the appropriate lake-mates is that they got sick of the catfish getting fat on cichlid eggs and fry.

Other "outside the box" tankmates include mexican livebearers like ameca splendens. They do well in the water and hang out at the top. But sometimes a cichlid will decide to kill them "just for sport".

I would call it a tank with what you've got and get another 55 to put 12 cyps in with another fish on the bottom.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

This is more of a show tank, so I'm not too worried about fry or eggs getting eaten. I just want happy fish that I enjoy watching. I plan on breeding some Neolamprologus Brevis in a 10 gallon pretty soon, though, so not being able to keep shellies in my 55 isn't too much of a heart break.

How many Zebras would you suggest in a group? I've read that a ratio of 1 male per 2 females is recommended, with a total of 6 fish. That sound about good for stocking?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

As in the mbuna red zebra's?


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Astatotilapia Latifasciata (Zebra Obliquidens)


----------



## tankfan (May 30, 2006)

To me the overall stock list may be too much for a 55g. But with the right filtration and water changes it could work. 

ast. latifasciata could hold there own with peacocks. i have kept this combo before. The only issues you may have are when the obliques get to breeding. aggression may become an issue but.... most likely non fatal.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I've got a Fluval 305 and 2 Penguin Sponge Filters that filter 170gph. I'm able to cycle the tank about 10 times per hour. I've also got a good amount of Lace Rock, so hopefully that will be able to provide enough hiding space to remove some of the aggression.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds good, put that lace rock in good and secure, they tend to dig and it will shift if it isnt securely placed


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

What about a 90 gallon? There's a chance I will be getting one soon. If not, I'll at least be getting a 75. What stocking options do I have?


----------

